# White line of side of print on DTG summit printer



## michellet57 (Jun 13, 2015)

Every now and then when printing a t-shirt the printer will print a white line of the far right side of the image (right on the border of the print). 

I have triple checked that it is not the image itself creating the line, and sometimes it will print the line and sometimes it won't on the same image.

Whenever this happens I usually clean the machine which will help briefly until the line pops up again. This is very frustrating because we are working with expensive shirts!

The line is very thin, and on the absolute extremity on the right side of the image (past the actual printed design itself but on the border of the box that holds the image when you import the file into the dtg program, it is transparent in the computer, if that makes sense)


----------



## Cardinalxp (Jun 16, 2014)

It sounds like your white layer is not aligning with you color layer. There is a way to adjust your white layer when you run into that problem.


----------



## RutherfordPrint (Apr 24, 2015)

I am running into this same problem and believe it has to do with the RIP software but don't know how to fix it. Which RIP are you using??



I use a DTG Viper with Rip Pro V06
The line only ever occurs on the right side of the image
It seems to happen sporadically but often enough to cause me much grief!
The line sometimes appears only on the white layer, only on the colour layer or sometimes both
It is not the image because if you create a new print job right after using the same image the line does not appear even if it is sized much larger
It is not the printer because a new print job with the same image printed right after does not have the line but if you reprint the job where the line appeared the reprint will also have the line
From this, the problem seems to be the RIP software but I have no idea how to fix this issue

Sean


----------

